
Neoliberalism: Planned Economy for Property Owners - Pausanias
http://bostonreview.net/class-inequality/j-w-mason-market-police
======
Pausanias
Excerpts:

The neoliberal program was not simply a move in the distributional fight, but
rather about establishing a social order in which distribution was not a
political question at all. For money and markets to be the central organizing
principle of society, they have to appear natural—beyond the reach of
politics. For Hayek, the great danger to the market order was not the
breakdown of social ties but rather conscious efforts to shape them. The
danger he feared, was “not so much the law of the jungle as the law of the
engineers.”

Property and its privileges are only safe in a world where the rule of money
is accepted as objective, inevitable, and outside the scope of collective
decision-making.

